# Audit Tool



## reichtina320 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello,

I hope someone can help me, I am looking for a 'new' audit tool that goes by points.  Not new to the auditing world but new to me.  We use a different method and I am not sure it captures the risk involved and wanted to compare to the point system to see if it is off and if so how far.

If you have one that you are willing to share please give me a call.
209-521-6097  ext 8248, or I think we can do priviate emails on here.

thanks
Tina


----------



## codegirl0422 (Feb 24, 2008)

I recently found a E/M worksheet on Highmark Medicare's website, www.hgsa.com and in the search field put "E/M scoresheet". Not sure if that is what you were wanting.


----------

